
Ask HN: When is flirting at the workplace sexist? - thanatropism
It&#x27;s really a general question, so I&#x27;ll post the context that prompted me to ask this as a comment.
======
brudgers
Flirting can be inappropriate for the workplace irrespective of whether it is
sexist and sexist remarks can be inappropriate for the workplace irrespective
of whether the remarks are flirting.

My advice is to avoid behaving as if the workplace were a singles bar and to
avoid behaving as if the workplace were...well whatever sort of place sexist
behavior might be deemed appropriate.

Good luck.

